
Study Finds Pirates Buy 10x More Music Online than Non-Pirates - Flemlord
http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=en&js=n&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aftenposten.no%2Fkul_und%2Fmusikk%2Farticle3034488.ece&sl=no&tl=en
======
tptacek
"In the survey, they asked respondents if they have downloaded free music, and
avoided the phrase "illegal. The results therefore provide a degree of
uncertainty range, as there are also free legal services"

Isn't this just a survey that says that people who have downloaded music for
money are 10x more likely to have downloaded music than people who haven't
downloaded music at all?

~~~
nikron
Yes, which seems rather uninformative. Also, the article appears to be written
by a twelve year old.

~~~
Flemlord
It's an auto-translation from a foreign article. I found it on gizmodo but
prefer to link the source article. Here's the post:

[http://i.gizmodo.com/5219587/study-finds-pirates-
buy-10x-mor...](http://i.gizmodo.com/5219587/study-finds-pirates-buy-10x-more-
music-online-than-non+pirates)

